# Toy box/chest



## memzey (9 May 2018)

Hi Gang,

So as I mentioned on a previous post I have embarked upon another first in my woodworking - this time it's a box. A box with a specific initial purpose though. Let me explain...

My eight year old is one of many little girls indulging in the new craze of slime making. I'm OK with it - encourage it in fact as being something creative and loosely related to learning (science innit) but it does have draw backs. Primary amongst these is the large collections of gubbins that ends up here and there around the dining table where she likes to make and play with her slippery creations. There are lots of bits and bobs; large containers of PVA, mixing bowls, stirrers, activators, foam beads, glitter, various pigments and additives - you name it. It all adds up to a big mess my little one has trouble keeping on top of which does not much please SWMBO. 

I came up with the idea that a box large enough to keep them all in one place was required. I also figured that to keep it usable the box would have to have removable dividers that would provide some order as to how they are stored and accessed. Finally I resolved to make said box with a removable lid that could double as a tray to contain the slime while she plays with it. So off I went with my tape measure and figured that the external dimensions would have to be about 16" wide by 23" long and 16" tall. This would allow a home for everything and still leave clearance for floating top and bottom. 

Now if I just wanted to lash something together for the time being I would have gone down the route of MDF+Glue+Screws+Paint= job done. However as I'm a sentimental (or just mental) old fool, I want to make something that will stay with her for long time. A box this big is really a chest of sorts so if I make it well enough, hopefully she will find new purposes for it as she gets older. This meant I ruled out MDF and went for oak instead. This is where the pictures start:

All my projects start with rough sawn or waney edged stock, sawn in this case:






I ripped and cut them to rough dimensions (a couple of inches over long) and put them through my planer thicknesser to get clean square stock:






As I don't have 16" boards each side will be made up of three smaller, edge joined, pieces. I wanted the glue lines to be invisible so after machine jointing I set about them with my No. 7:






This is a tricky incremental process whereby getting your edge just so in one plane can lead to errors in another. I'm the least competent person to offer advice to others on this but I have found that given my lack of skill, only thorough, repetitive and frequent checking gets me where I want to be. The picture above illustrates this well as the small square checks that I haven't warped the edge but I use a long steel rule in the other plane to ensure I have the correct amount of spring in the joint. All a big faff but worth it in the end I hope. When the joints are nice and tight I also find that it makes selecting the sequence of boards easier as you can see how the grain meets more clearly.

To help alignment while gluing up the edges I used biscuits. Whilst doing so I did have to use a stop fixed to my bench top for the pieces to register against and still hang over the edge slightly. Holdfasts were made for this sort of imprecise stuff I've found:






With the slots cut and the cramps out it was time to get gluing up:











Having left them to cook for a couple of days, the cramps came off and all was well (phew):






The glue up worked a treat but the panels were still overlong so I had to get them down to final size. 






I did this using the sliding table on my old Wadkin dimension saw:






It's tiny compared to the PK's and PP's that others have but it handles jobs like this with aplomb and meets my needs perfectly. 

On to the joinery; Now I doubt my eight year old will really take in the special nature of what I'm attempting (beyond "daddy made this for you with his hands and his love" etc.) but hopefully her older self will come to appreciate such things. And if she doesn't she'll be grounded until she bloody well does . I'm going for single kerf, hand cut dovetails on the corners. Upon measuring up I found I needed 10 on each corner. "Bloody hell. 40 dovetails." was all I could think for a while as that's about twice as many as I've ever put on a project before. Anyway no sense in putting it off. Saw, saw, saw:






Chop, chop, chop:






I'm not that bothered about all of the tails having the same rake (1:6 or thereabouts here) but I am bothered about each tail being cut square across the board and that the shoulders should also be square to the faces (slightly undercut inside to make things easier though) :






With that done I used the masking tape technique various folks have written about to mark out the pins which works a treat IME:






As I wanted her to have this box before she got her driver's license I couldn't spend the time needed to chop them out by hand, so I lashed up a quick jig and wasted most of the stock out with a router:






with final cuts to my marks done with a paring chisel:






Checking each joint for fit as I went along:






Here is where I am to date:











The joints are nice and snug but I'm a bit worried about glue. I was planning on using TB Extend but I'm concerned PVA will grab under the pressure of the joints and make life difficult. Would hot hide glue work? I have some (pearls or rabbit skin I think) but have never used it. Any advice or critique gladly received. I'll hopefully have some more updates after the weekend.

Thanks for reading thus far and hopefully I haven't bored anyone to tears just yet!


----------



## Steliz (9 May 2018)

Hi Memzey,

That looks great so far and very interesting WIP. Keep up the good work. I also have clamp envy.

Steve


----------



## AndyT (9 May 2018)

What a great excuse for an impressive project. Much nicer than a cheap plastic box!

I'd use liquid hide glue on something like that. Not grabby, plenty of strength and less bother than the hot stuff. (At least, I imagine it must be - I'm so happy with it I've never bothered buying a heated pot to explore the other stuff.) Really easy to clean up too.


----------



## custard (9 May 2018)

I can't believe how close to the tape you went with the router...talk about nerves of steel, James Bond would have left more for the paring chisel!

Seriously Memzey, first class job. Immaculate edge jointing and dovetailing, and the detail stuff is well sorted, for example with needle point dovetails you've nailed it by leaving the half pins that bit fatter. Absolutely first class.

=D>


----------



## sunnybob (10 May 2018)

youre so good with those hand tools, I'm sure you dont actually need that wadkin, do you?

Way finer work than I will ever do, thats for sure. =D> =D> =D> 

But is she going to be able to lift it once full up?


----------



## memzey (10 May 2018)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. Hold on though as there is still plenty of opportunity for this oaf to make a mess of things!

I think I’ll hold on to the Wadkin for now Bob but thanks for asking! You are right to ask about it’s weight of course, which is considerable already. The chest is intended to provide static storage and not really meant to be moved too frequently. The top will have to be easily picked up by Emi however so I am a bit concerned by that. We’ll have to see how that goes I guess. By the way please do let me know if you’d like me to bring over any of that grain filler or whatever to Cyprus this summer. We are all looking forward to meeting up at the beach bar again. 

As for glue; are there any more thoughts on whether hot hide would be ok? I take Andy’s point about cold hide glue but I don’t have any in the shed so if the hot stuff would work I’d rather give that a bash. 

Oh and thank you for your comment Steliz - FYI every time I come onto these boards I get skills envy. Take my word for it, cramps are much easier to acquire than skills .


----------



## memzey (10 May 2018)

These are the hide glues I’ve got btw:





Reading the blurb on the front it seems like the pearl glue would be best (unless gesso means “gluing up tight dovetails).


----------



## memzey (21 May 2018)

Apologies for the delayed update. I’m afraid that often is the way of things with my woodworking as I have to scavenge time in the shed to make progress. This makes setbacks all the more galling...

The next thing I wanted to do was work on the top. This was to be a floating board held captive in grooves milled into the carcass. I looked through my stock and found a board that I thought was good for resawing into a bookmatched pattern. The resawing worked well but brought the stock to thinner than I was comfortable with at less than 3/8”:




I couldn’t live with bodging it in that way so off I went to my timber yard yesterday morning for a nose around. Fortunately I found this fantastic piece of 2 1/8” quarter sawn oak with some really dramatic rays:




Even better is that the rays fade out to the left as you look, which is where I hope to make the edge joint. This morning I planed up and thicknessed then resawed the board:




Interesting. Dirty big knot that wasn’t visible from the outside. Never mind. I think I can hide it but if not I’ll make a feature of it. I’ve left them stickered and cramped down to my bench to settle for a bit before I square them up and attempt a glue join. That might happen tomorrow after work, it might be in a fortnight, who knows :duno: I’ll try to make it snappy but thanks for bearing with me if it isn’t :mrgreen:


----------



## memzey (21 May 2018)

I managed to get an hour or so in the shed tonight so I checked on the boards. Still behaving themselves I’m glad to say but the moisture reading on the resawn faces is considerably higher than the outside of the boards (if you see what I mean) so I put them back in the cramps and got on with other stuff - in this case I made a start on the trays/organisers that will fit inside the finished box. 

First I ripped some of Bunnings’ crappiest hardwood ply into 4” strips then cut them to final dimensions (think these will be consumables so no point going all out on them). I’ll be making three in total so for the sides of the boxes I needed six of each length:





I thought box joints would be a nice contrast to the dovetails of the chest so I brought out my home made jig and fitted 3/8” of dado stack goodness to my table saw:





A few minutes later and the sides were done:





Dead fast and quite nice looking I think although I do know box joints do rub some people up the wrong way. I just need to rebate the sides to receive the bottoms then cut and fit those too (also made of the same crappy ply). I might get the chance to do that tomorrow night after work and putting the kids to bed - fingers crossed!


----------



## rafezetter (2 Jun 2018)

Great Wip as always, looking very very good so far and 40 dovetails, you're definitely getting the hang of those.

Gesso is a mixture of whiting - a very fine white powder, chalk or gypsum and that rabbit skin glue, to a syrupy consitency - historically it was most often applied as a primer usually on wood before painting, but occasionally on canvas too even today. Another common use was being laid on in many thin layers as a plaster / filler of sorts on lower grade wood, then cut back to build up a perfectly smooth surface, usually for gilding or chinese laquering furniture to get that high sheen.

Amazing what you pick up watching antiques roadshow 

As for the visual of the smaller boxes, you could always try your hand at a spot of veneering - chances are high there might be some lurking at Richards do in a week or I have extras bought from Crispy's clear out I could bring up for you, nothing fancy just err - lol no idea what species, but it's bamboo coloured and plenty of it bought for practising - you're welcome to a few of the 400x500 sheets.


----------



## memzey (2 Jun 2018)

Thanks Rafe. I guesso that’s what gesso does then (sorry!). Looking forward to seeing you next week as well. I don’t think I’m going to veneer these inner boxes as they are likely to need replacing at some point but I would like to try my hand at it Veneering in future so will see what Richards’s table of goodies has to offer in that regard (heaven knows I don’t need any more chisels). 

I have made a bit more progress in bits and bobs over the course of this week:
First I cut and fitted the bottoms to the small boxes (fixed in a groove rather than a rebate) then glued them up:




This is what they’ll eventually look like stacked up inside:




Then I planed and thicknessed the bookmatched top boards as they were now stable. I need to decide which way around to join them. Either at the quarter sawn edge:




Or the rift sawn:




I think I prefer joining at the rift sawn edge as it is more likely to resemble a single board that way. Even though it will look a bit less dramatic I think making it look like a single board is more harmonious and more indicative of quality work. What would others do I wonder? Happy to hear your opinions on this.


----------



## sunnybob (2 Jun 2018)

quarter sawn.
the rift sawn looks vaguely obscene.
(aw, c'mon, its not JUST me, is it?)


----------



## memzey (2 Jun 2018)

Too long spent ogling bikini clad girls at the beach I think bob . I’m going to grass you up to Pauline this summer!


----------



## Bm101 (2 Jun 2018)

Personally. 
If you turn the pics 90 degrees.
Quarter sawn looks like a little like a flaming broadsword. He man. Thunder cats. Ninjas.  King blooming Arthur. Bosh. 
Rift sawn looks like an upper class elephant is making snide comments on your choice of trainers when you wandered into the posh area at Ascot by mistake when you're a bit lashed at your man's stag do but you hit it off with the posh fellas and they end up inviting your mob in and paying for all the booze all day because their dads own Cornwall. And Hereford probably. And the lasses are surprisingly open minded it turns out after all that if you're a bit canny with how you talk to them. 
Damhikt. At least not on here.  
I got your back Memzey.


----------



## memzey (2 Jun 2018)

Lol - you crack me up Chris. You have _exactly_ the same sense of humour as me. I can even see the sword and the elephant now that you mention it which reminds me of a brief convo I had with the wife last year:

Wifey: mem see that cloud over there?
Me: <squints> yes. 
Wifey: what does it look like to you?
Me: <looks a bit harder> a strato cumulus. What do you think?
Wifey: a camel. 
Me: ok. Yes. Definitely a camel. 

I’m still grassing on bob though. Just for the giggles of it. 8)


----------



## Bm101 (2 Jun 2018)

Lol. My Mrs is a scientist. Proper one. Works on cures for cancer. Far 
far far more intelligent than me. Straight up. I don't go to their work Christmas parties these days. That's what you call mutual consent. 
Years back were outside at night while I had a fag. We saw a satellite spin through the stratosphere. 
God. Look at that.
Yeh she says. 
That's some fu*king job isn't it?
Fuc* off she says. There's no one on that. 
Course there is. That's why it has headlights. So they can see where they are going.
F*ck off.
Course there is. There's loads of satellites now. It'll be like the north circular up there these days. Loads of them all trying to go to the same place at once. They'll all be queuing up. That's why the internet slows down sometimes.
Shut up I'm not listening.
I'm just saying. It has to be a bit lonely but I bet it pays well. I wonder if you have to go on a course. 
Fu*k off I'm not falling for it again.
What?


----------



## sunnybob (2 Jun 2018)

memzey, 46 and a bit years... you think she doent know I have a one track mind, and its all muddy?
:roll: :roll: :roll: #-o


----------



## memzey (2 Jun 2018)

Lol and lol. Seriously it’s good blokes like Custard, Chris and bob that keep me coming back to this site even with the new crappy software (oh no - he didn’t just raise that old chestnut again did he?)


----------



## sunnybob (2 Jun 2018)

oh no! now we have TWO "S" words.
It was bad enough when we just couldnt say silverl.... sisvli.....
now we cant say softs... sotfs......

EITHER of them!


----------



## memzey (2 Jun 2018)

Bob are you trying to say that the dreaded Silverline supplied the forum software? I think you’re on to something - it all adds up now. I bet if you look in their latest catalogue you’ll find find “forum software”. Last page of their “landfill” range I wouldn’t be surprised.


----------



## sunnybob (2 Jun 2018)

COR!
Glad I didnt say that! I'd have been told to get my eyes tested (again).

My siltle.... stilli.... My example of chinesium is still out in the field somewhere after I threw it there.

Well, I mean, if I'm strong enough to snap a 4" engineers vice in half with my bare hands, then throwing it 50 yards over the wall into the long grass was childs play. Although we do have some pretty vicious ants, they might have bitten it into small pieces and taken it back to feed the young.

'ang, on, werent we discussing slightly suggestive toy chests? OOPS, I think that was a freudian slip. DAMN!, Slip. must not talk like that on a family site. I can say "family" cant I?
I had a birthday this week, cant even say my age now without lapsing into french. Sacre bleu, Lapsing? is that ok?

Nurse! my vodka tankard is empty again!


----------



## memzey (2 Jun 2018)

Lol - we’d better fill your tankard up with efes or kiri come the summer. I don’t even want to think about how messy vodka at 40*c would get....


----------



## sunnybob (2 Jun 2018)

I have three fridges, of course 'er indoors keeps trying to take the vodka out to put food in them, but I fool her by keep eating it. 
HAH HAH!


----------



## memzey (2 Jun 2018)

sunnybob":prbtumuk said:


> I have three fridges, of course 'er indoors keeps trying to take the vodka out to put food in them, but I fool her by keep eating it.
> HAH HAH!


LOL!


----------



## sunnybob (3 Jun 2018)

Memzey, having sunk your very serious thread into the depths of anarchy, smut, and chaos (welcome to my world), no probs here if you ask the mods to delete the "humour" and take it back to its pure and unsullied original condition.

hey, does that mean I'm refurbishing something?


----------



## memzey (3 Jun 2018)

I quite like this thread the way it is to be honest bob but wouldn’t be surprised if the mods did some surgery on it anyway. 

On a more serious note though; I’m now off to Edinburgh for a week on a business trip so no shed time for me or progress on this for a while I’m afraid. Then next weekend I have Richards’s charity do on the Saturday and Emi has a dance recital on the Sunday. Weekend after that is Emi’s first holy communion. Come to think about it, she might actually be getting this box after she can drive, regardless of how I worked the pin boards....


----------



## rafezetter (4 Jun 2018)

Bm101":282m3mqm said:


> Personally.
> If you turn the pics 90 degrees.
> Quarter sawn looks like a little like a flaming broadsword. He man. Thunder cats. Ninjas. King blooming Arthur. Bosh.
> Rift sawn looks like an upper class elephant is making snide comments on your choice of trainers when you wandered into the posh area at Ascot by mistake when you're a bit lashed at your man's stag do but you hit it off with the posh fellas and they end up inviting your mob in and paying for all the booze all day because their dads own Cornwall. And Hereford probably. And the lasses are surprisingly open minded it turns out after all that if you're a bit canny with how you talk to them.
> ...




HAHAHA that was a remarkably... precise, summation.

Quatersawn for me - even though those defects will be close together, in the riftsawn version they still show it's a bookmatched board, unless there's excess enough to cut them off?

I like a little defect though, just my preference.


----------



## custard (4 Jun 2018)

Quartersawn for me. It's customary to put the medullary rays together in the centre, and having the knot in the centre at least draws the eye into the piece of furniture rather than away out towards the edges.

But you're the actual maker and the one that has to live with it, so your opinion is the only one that counts!


----------



## memzey (7 Jun 2018)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I think what I'll do when I'm back in the shed is put some meths on the boards to bring it closer to how it will appear once finished. I'll decide then (and probably post up a few more pics). 

Just need to make it in to the shed now


----------



## memzey (11 Jun 2018)

So I had another look at the boards, this time with some meths on to simulate a finish:












I then decided I preferred Lion-o to snooty Dumbo, jointed the edges with my No. 7 and went for the glue up:





Hopefully I’ll get some shed time tonight and finish that panel off. Apologies to anyone reading this for the slow going. I’m afraid that’s just the way it is at the moment as I have precious little spare time what with work, wife, three young daughters, etc. I will try to pick up the pace this week if I can.


----------



## memzey (12 Jun 2018)

I managed an hour in the shed this evening so I took the cramps off and gave the board a thorough sanding at 60g:






I think that worked well as the glue line is not particularly noticeable (it’s in the middle of the pic below). There is an issue that I thought might have gone away with the sanding but didn’t however. Some of the medullary rays appear to be flaking away from the board and I’m not 100% sure what to do next:






If I continue sanding is this likely to go away? I’m tempted to put the sander away and go at the top with my No. 112 or a finely set smoother. What would folks who have experienced this before do (if I may be so bold as to ask!)? I rather prefer planing or scraping to sanding (actually I prefer most things to sanding) so I’m sort of hoping that might do the trick. What do you think?


----------



## thetyreman (12 Jun 2018)

try a cabinet scraper or card scraper, that's the first thing I'd do.


----------



## lurker (13 Jun 2018)

Time to give your scraper plane a workout, maybe?


----------



## custard (13 Jun 2018)

memzey":3ty93ceg said:


> Some of the medullary rays appear to be flaking away from the board....What do you think?



Maybe it's an iron stain, where a flake of rust, a particle of steel, or the metal part of a cramp or tool, has touched the wet timber around the glue joint? The traditional solution, Oxalic Acid, has fallen out of favour on health and safety grounds, and certainly isn't appropriate for a toy chest.

First option is a card scraper.


----------



## Racers (13 Jun 2018)

Rub some glue into the splits and cramp them down and re-sand, or rub some glue in and sand and the dust will fill the gaps.

Pete

Pete


----------



## memzey (13 Jun 2018)

Thanks everyone. I think I’ll have at it with the 112 and sand again (tonight if I get the chance). I need to re-file the edge as it wasn’t working properly last time I picked it up - think the edge has gotten out of square. I’ll post up pics when I come to it.


----------



## ED65 (14 Jun 2018)

Hey memzey, are you still debating between PVA or hide glue for the dovetails? Just wanted to mention in case it's any help that you can convert your hot hide glue into liquid hide glue. Only takes one simple addition and it's something you already have in the house: salt. Not only does it make hide glue easier to use day to day (esp. in cold weather) it has an added bonus in that the prepared glue has practically an unlimited shelf life.

BTW I love your definition of "not particularly noticeable" for the glue line above. That's what most would call invisible! =D>


----------



## memzey (14 Jun 2018)

Thanks for the tip Ed. I am still thinking about which glue to use but was leaning towards hot hide as I haven’t tried it before. Some quick questions for you on that if you don’t mind; how many projects have you used your home brew liquid hide glue on? Do you find the salt alters the viscosity of the glue? How old a batch have you used successfully in the past? Do you have any pictures of previous projects where the glue line is visible?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## memzey (14 Jun 2018)

I managed a quick 45 mins in the shed so I sorted out the scraper plane and went at it:




Seemed to sort out the worst of it. I’ll give it a sanding over the weekend and hopefully make some more progress - opportunity permitting.


----------



## ED65 (15 Jun 2018)

I don't use it memzey, but if you're looking for an endorsement Joshua Klien (of Mortise & Tenon magazine) and Stephen Shepherd (Full Chisel blog) are/were fans. And Chris Schwarz uses the DIY version sometimes too.

I think I read about this first on Popular Woodworking years ago and promptly forgot about it as I had no interest in anything but PVA or epoxy back then but I rediscovered it recently perusing the My Peculiar Nature blog and went hunting for more on it. Along with all the existing advantages of hide glue not needing to have a double boiler on the go and the longer open time stuck with me this time and I thought those might swing the choice for you here.

If you're interested in trying it the recipe originating with Don Williams (senior furniture conservator at the Smithsonian's Museum Conservation Institute) is given here, the one Joshua Klein arrived at he posted here.


----------



## memzey (17 Sep 2018)

In time honoured memzey tradition, after starting the box I got distracted, had to do a bunch of other stuff for SWMBO, went on holiday, then knuckled down and actually finished this project, all without updating this thread . Before I put up the photos of the finished piece I’d like to share the finishing requirements as expressed by the client:

memzey - how would you like your slime box to look sweetheart?
memzey’s 8yo - Hmmm, have you got any pink paint daddy?
memzey - <grits teeth> err I haven’t got any in my shed baby but I can get some. Are you sure that’s what you want?
memzey’s 8yo - <sucks thumb and plays with hair a bit> No. I want it to be shiny. 
memzey - Shiny?
memzey’s 8yo - Yes. Very shiny. 
memzey - Ok baby. Very shiny it is then. 

The proof:













Here is what the storage trays look like when stacked up inside:





Finish for the inside was shellac and hard wax polish. For the outside I used a durable PU varnish. Fingers crossed it will last and sorry for being so tardy with respect to updating this thread! 

Comments and feedback welcome.


----------



## sunnybob (17 Sep 2018)

Shiny is the new pink!
I knew that girl had good taste. 8) 

Far too god for a toy cheat though, can we have a pic next year when its been used as a castle, home for rapunzel, speaking podium, dressing up box, thing to hit elder sister with, etc etc like all other girls stuff is? =D> =D>


----------



## AndyT (17 Sep 2018)

Very nice indeed, but I can see through your devious plot!
What tools is she getting for her ninth birthday, to go in her new tool chest?


----------



## custard (17 Sep 2018)

Smashing job, and full credit for seeing it through to the end.

=D>


----------



## thetyreman (17 Sep 2018)

looks very good, I like the thin pins on it, I hope she's happy with it after all that work.


----------



## memzey (17 Sep 2018)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. She loves it and can now happily play without risking the wrath of her mother all the time! Only problem is daughter #1 and wifey are jealous and want something for themselves as well. I’ll have to squeeze those in along with the kitchen build I have been commissioned to do!


----------



## DTR (17 Sep 2018)

Very nice!! =D> =D>


----------



## John15 (17 Sep 2018)

A very nice piece of work Memzey.

John


----------



## Bm101 (17 Sep 2018)

That looks fabulous Memzey. My hat is well and truly off. I'm sure your lass will treasure that forever when she's a little older and realises. Until then there's sandpaper and refinishing for the occasional (cough) minor scuff. (hammer)


----------



## memzey (17 Sep 2018)

Cheers Chris - my thoughts exactly on the fixability going forward. Hopefully it will last long enough to see out her current interest in slime making and be put to use caring for her next fascination. I can see myself making a few fixes to it along the way though I must admit! It may even acquire a few hinges along the way as well. Who knows? Let’s see.


----------



## Bm101 (17 Sep 2018)

Yeh funny thing. Kids.
At first.
I don't want to share familial problems online but...
My eldest, we don't think there are any major behavioural or medical issues. So that's good. He should fetch a great price as an organ donor online.
Same for my lass except displaying a psychological mania for singing stuff.
Will _literally _sing what she's doing to a epic imaginary rock audience 24/7. 

I'mmmmm_ doooooooinnnng_ myyy Teee----eeeethhhh!!!
Itttttssss _preeetttty _awesoooomeeee!
I-have-to-go-to_-schooo---ooooo-hoooole_ soooon.
I_ doooon't_ like Staaaacey!!!!!
Sheees prettty _stinkkkkkkyyyyyy_!
#-o
Mah God love. _Please._ Just. _Stop_!


----------



## memzey (17 Sep 2018)

Loooool! My eldest two are the same! Does yours do the musical.ly thing with the little music videos on a phone as well? My 13yo thinks she’s a cross between Beyoncé and Kim K


----------



## MikeG. (17 Sep 2018)

Bm101":26w753pg said:


> Yeh funny thing. Kids.
> At first.
> I don't want to share familial problems online but...
> My eldest, we don't think there are any major behavioural or medical issues. So that's good. He should fetch a great price as an organ donor online.
> ...



I had a daughter like that. We invoked a 2 door rule: 2 doors shut between her and any adults when she was singing. Her voice was just so damn powerful that 2 doors was never enough.


----------



## memzey (17 Sep 2018)

2 streets rule would be more appropriate for my eldest!


----------



## BigMonka (18 Sep 2018)

Great work memzey =D> 
The way you've got that bit of end grain showing through on the lid so that it completes the height of the dovetail on the box is just stunning - amazing attention to detail that wouldn't have even crossed my mind!


----------



## Raymond UK (21 Sep 2018)

Just read through the whole thing tonight.

That looks superb. I wish I could use hand tools like that.

Well done.


----------



## memzey (22 Sep 2018)

Thanks Ray but I have to say that is was not all hand tool work (far from it). Planing and thicknessing was all done with machinery as was cutting the stock to rough width and length. I’d love to do more projects with only hand tools but with a full time job, wife and three kids all competing for my time my chances of doing so are slim are best!

BM - the lid was made as part of the box and then cut off meaning that the dovetails on the corners were already made and didn’t need any further thinking about. Just as well really as there’s no way such points would have registered on my radar either!


----------

